# Ms. Mofet's Spinach Pies



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ms. Mofet's Spinach Pies* 

Makes approx. 46


1 Stick of butter
1 Medium Onion- chopped fine
1 (8 oz) pkg. feta cheese - crumbled
1/2 cup Grated Romano cheese -or to taste
1/2 cup Grated parmesan cheese - or to taste
Lemon juice - to taste
Hot sauce - to taste
2 (10 oz) boxes or 1 (20 oz bag) Frozen spinach - thawed and squeezed dry
1/2 of a 1 lb box of frozen Phyllo leaves (1 bag = 1/2 lb) - thawed according to box
Additional Butter - for brushing
Thaw and squeeze all the water out of the spinach. Set aside.

Place 1 sticks of butter in a large skillet and add the onion. Just soften the onions no color. 

Add the feta cheese and about 1/4 lb. each of the Romano and parmesan cheeses to the pan and stir over medium heat to melt. 

Add enough lemon juice to give it a nice tang. Add hot sauce to taste. 

Slowly add the spinach to pan and combine thoroughly. Set aside to cool.

Cut Phyllo leaves in half across the width. Stack leaves and place between a "sandwich" of waxed paper. Then place the waxed paper sandwiched leaves in a sandwich of a damp towel and cover to prevent drying out. Remove leaves as needed and recover unused stack.

Melt butter and use to brush on each Phyllo leaf (if you don't do this the leaves become very brittle and hard to work with) before placing the filling on. Place a small amount of filling at the top short end. Roll/fold them in any shape you would like. I do triangles or pillows, be sure to close sides/edges or filling will ooze out while browning. Repeat for each Phyllo leaf. 

Seal the ends/tails with butter and place fold side/tail down.

Brush tops with a small amount of butter. 

Bake in a preheated 450˚ oven for about 3 - 4 minutes or until browned then turn over and repeat. For faster browning place under broiler till browned on one side the flip and repeat on other side. Be careful not to burn.

*NOTES: If you choose to do a triangle/tricorn: Fold the tricorn as if folding a flag. If you choose to do a pillow: Fold down several turns then fold sides over to middle and overlap then continue to roll down to end. *

*Also sometimes I add a splash of lemon juice and/or a few drops of hot sauce to the butter I brush the phyllo leaves with.*

*TIP:* You may freeze uncooked pies: Assemble and place on a tray. Place tray in freezer till pies are frozen solid. Remove to zip bags or container and store in freezer.

To heat frozen pies: DO NOT THAW. Place *frozen* pies on baking sheet and follow the same directions as above; except add a little extra time.

Pictures:

Butter, onions, feta cheese, romano and parmasan cheeses, lemon juice 
and hot sauce in pan.








Squeeze out spinach added to pan.







Cut phyllo leaves in 1/2 across the width.

Sandwich between a sheet of waxed paper than a damp kitchen table.







Assembled and ready for the broiler.







Nicely browned under the broiler.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! I would go have gone out to buy the ingredients now if it wasn't 11pm here lol!
I will be making those soon 
I won't be able to get frozen spinach but I can buy fresh and wilt it can't I?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you  I will have to use fresh since we don't have spinach frozen here. Can I just steam it?


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Thank you! I would go have gone out to buy the ingredients now if it wasn't 11pm here lol!
> I will be making those soon
> I won't be able to get frozen spinach but I can buy fresh and wilt it can't I?


 You're welcome. Just be sure to cook, chop and squeeze it dry.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope you enjoy them. Please let me know what you think after you try them.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 17, 2011)

msmofet said:


> You're welcome. Just be sure to cook, chop and squeeze it dry.



I'll do that  They look absolutely delicious!


----------



## NotActuallyaHero (Aug 17, 2011)

I can think of a ton of uses for the spinach filling without the pie.  I might have to try the whole recipe first though.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 18, 2011)

MSMoffett they look beautiful. I will definately try them.
Thank you for the recipe.

Josie


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you and I hope you all enjoy them. Please let me know how they turn out.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Thank you and I hope you all enjoy them. Please let me know how they turn out.


 
I'll let you know how they turn out, too, but not with phyllo dough... that stuff seems too delicate to work with *for me*, so I'll use some kind of pastry dough or something. The spinach mixture sounds great.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I'll let you know how they turn out, too, but not with phyllo dough... that stuff seems too delicate to work with *for me*, so I'll use some kind of pastry dough or something. The spinach mixture sounds great.


This recipe was inspired (I started experimenting with this recipe when I was 17) by an Armenian co-worker of my mom. His mother made these in dough sort of a triangle open in the middle. I then decided I liked the phyllo instead but it is a bit more work. I have made them with bread dough and buttermilk biscuits from the tube.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

The phyllo certainly does add an elegant look to them.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2011)

My mom used to make then turnover style with muenster cheese.  

My neighbor gave me her recipe for spanakopita with feta made in a 13x9 pan.  These individual pieces are a great idea for appys.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 17, 2013)

I made some of these today so I took some pictures of the folding.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2013)

Those look great and thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 17, 2013)

Cool!  Like folding a flag.

Great job, MsM!  Thanks!


----------



## Alex-Peter (Feb 21, 2013)

yummmm thank you so much is wonderful recipe I will try them today  msmofet


----------



## msmofet (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 22, 2013)

They look amazing MM 



msmofet said:


> *Ms. Mofet's Spinach Pies*
> 
> Makes approx. 46
> 
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for the recipe and all the wonderful photos and instructions too


----------

